# Riesenkatze 1X



## DER SCHWERE (20 Okt. 2011)

*Miau




*​


----------



## Sachse (20 Okt. 2011)

da ist aber schwer diät angesagt. Zwei Schritte laufen und die bricht vor Erschöpfung zusammen


----------



## jelomirah (9 Nov. 2011)

das ist doch die Maus- Die Katze war so groß, dass sie nicht mehr ins Bild passte


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2011)

die fängt keine Mäuse, sondern Hunde


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Wow das ist mal ein Brocken


----------



## wusel (7 März 2021)

eindeutig ---

dalmatiner mit Perwoll gewaschen


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

fast so dick wie das herrchen


----------

